# Differences in types of oak and how they smoke?



## dougmays (Aug 21, 2014)

Hey guys,

Living in Florida oak is obviously abundant, and with the storms we've had around here lately i've been collecting logs on the sides of roads and taking them home to cut and split them to season for atleast 6 months and use in my smoker.

You see many types of oaks in Florida as well as hear about other types/names when i watch BBQ shows. Here we have both thick and thin barked oaks...i'm thinking the thicker barked is "Black Jack" and the thiner is White or Red oak? My father would be ashamed that i do not know the difference haha.

So my question is do all oaks smoke the same (with bark removed because i know it can give off a bitter taste)?

Are there any significant differences between the types?

- White Oak

- Red Oak

- Post Oak (which i believe is what Texans call white oak?)

- BlackJack

- Live Oak (which i believe is the same as Blackjack)

In my random picking up of oak, are there any to be aware of?

Any insight would be great! I've scoured the forum and there are good conversations around oak but nothing that outlines the various types of oaks


----------



## foamheart (Aug 21, 2014)

I think the names vary with the geographic regoin in which you are located, like a scrub oak, a pinon oak, etc ...... Its the same with pecans, a long shell, paper shell, native, giles, etc..... they are all pecan, they offer the same basic smoke taste IMHO (I bet there are those out there with more refined tasting abilities than mine though), But the wood density is the same, as is the smoke color. That is if the wood is of the same age and seasoned about the same.

That's just my opinion, and we know what opinions are like.


----------



## padronman (Aug 22, 2014)

Should smoke pretty close to all the same (flavor and heat wise).  Oak is a very light flavor profile but I love it on chicken and pork especially when mixed with some cherry or apple. 

Scott


----------

